# Patchy ceiling - help!



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

BIN will slow down the drying time of latex paints applied over it. How long ago was the last coat of paint applied? If stains are showing that means you didn't apply enough primer. Oil base primers will seal most stains, BIN seals all stains provided a full coat is applied over the stains. Did you stir up the BIN well?


----------



## Texican57 (11 mo ago)

I see several different "finishes".

Some smooth, some textured.

It will be difficult to make the ceiling look uniform.

Might be too late of a suggestion but can you add a thin layer of sheetrock?

I had a ceiling with several patches, and uneven texture.

Didn't want to have 40 plus year old attic dirt and insulation in the house.

Added 1/4" sheetrock to the existing. 

Ceiling looks great.

Your down lights could pose a problem, unless the trim will still clip in with the added sheetrock.

Otherwise sanding the ceiling may be in order to get it looking even.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Ya, the texture differences don't help any. I had considered suggesting a skim coat of the ceiling but figured that might be more involved than the OP wanted to get.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

It's always tough when you have a high window or door and light is coming across the ceiling at a shallow angle like that. It will highlight every imperfection. Best answer is to skim everything. If you don't want to do that, I recommend the flattest of flat paints you can find. Most "flat" paints still have a little gloss and that only makes things worse.


----------



## Ask_the_birds (8 mo ago)

Thanks for all your responses. The different finishes appeared after we applied the Zinsser. We realised whoever first painted the plaster didn’t prime it properly so the paint was absorbing at different rates Creating horrible ridges! In the end we sanded them down and applied a whole coat of Zinsser 5in1 (easier to apply as much less watery than the other!) and it’s fixed it!!! It’s not perfect but it’s a miraculous turnaround from what it was!!!


----------

